# Remote Coding



## msbrowning (May 16, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone know of a remote coding company that offers benefits to its employees? I am looking to leave my current job in an office setting to work remotely from home but I need benefits, mainly medical and dental. The benefits are the only reason I am hanging on to my current job. I would appreciate any information that is provided.

Thanks in advance,
Nikky, CPC, CPC-P


----------

